# Savage 17HMR



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

My sister just got a Savage 17HMR and its really tricky to get the shells to load from the clip? Has anyone else had this problem or is it just the gun??


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Describe tricky.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

They get stuck on the clip and you have to wiggle it and almost shove it in there. but im thinkin that since we were using holow points maybe thats why im gunna try to use a reg. tip and see if that works better.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Still not sure I understand the problem but no that is not normal. I have a Savage 17HMR and have never experienced a feeding problem. You do have to make sure the magazine seats home solid though. I usually give the magazine a solid tap with the palm of my had to make sure it seats. The type of ammo should not be a issue. Take the gun to a gun shop and ask them if you can try a different magazine to see if it is a feeding problem with a bad magazine. If you load 5 rounds into the magazine does it do it with all five rounds, first one or two.....? Almost sounds like the mag spring plate follower is binding some way.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'll second Gohon, I also have a Savage 93R17, .17 HMR. NEVER EVER have I exeperienced a failure to feed. Super accurate rifle, I can shoot the brass off of .410 hulls at 100 yards. The squirrels fear me, if I can see it, I can kill it!

If you're problem persists, send it back to Savage, they have great customer service.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rem7400 what type of scope do you have on that rifle? I have a Bushnell 4X scope on my 10/22 magnum but I would like to come close to the accuracy you described above.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

It is just the first two the other three load as fast as i can move no problems just the first 2


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've got a 3-9x40 Nikon ProStaff.

Yeah I know it is exepensive for a rimfire, but you get what you pay for.
:sniper:


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

It's a somewhat common problem with 93R17's. PEople have been able to cure it by having steady pressure underneath the mag.

This person at rimfirecentral figured out how to fix his, maybe you can do the same.

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/sh ... p?t=120947

I assue this is what you are refering too.


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

I just picked up a new Savage today. Its the bull barrel, synthetic stock model 93R17. Tomorrow I will scope it and add a Bi-pod and hopefully get to shoot it. Ill let you know how I make out with the feed. 
Dave

:sniper:


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

I shot a box of rounds through mine today without any missfeeds at all. Im wondering? do you back-tap your clip after loading it? I do this with any clip loaded gun and never had any problems.

Anyway I was pleased, the first five I need to zero after boresighting. The next twenty rounds filled a spot around two inches at 100 yards. This gun is Fun!
I slapped a Bushnell 4-12x40mm Banner scope and a bi-pod on it and its the cats meow. One complaint is the trigger. IT SUCKS. I guess you get what you pay for though. My gun smith buddy is going to stone it and relieve some of the creap next week and I think it will be much more accurate. All in all its a solid gun with room for just a little improvement on the trigger.

Dave :thumb:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Grunter, this link will explain a home modification that is easy for anyone to do. http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/sh ... hp?t=74131 I have the same rifle in 17HMR and yes the trigger does stink. This is a very easy mod that you can do in about an hour. I didn't cut any of the spring coils but instead changed the spring out from the one that comes in a particular papermate pen. Don't remember the name of the pen but can get it if you need it. My trigger breaks at a nice crisp 3 pounds now.


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Gohon,

Thanks Lots!! what a great article. I think ill give the shim a shot.

Its nice when someone replies with a good answer and an intelligent thought. I reallly appreciate it.

Ill let you know how I make out. I was dissapointed with the gun but now im excited!

Thanks Again, Dave :beer:


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

Grunter,
I have the same gun and have done the trigger mod with shims. One thing I want to stress is to check your safety afterwards. Shim to much and you can get it to slam fire or what you will see is; When the saftey is on and you pull the trigger, and then take the saftery off it will allow the firing pin to advance.....as the saftety is turned off! without your finger on the trigger. Shim a tad less and you'll have it.
I really like my trigger now and it is areal sniper rifle. I have got a lot of crows 100yards out in the top of trees. It is awesome. I live on an island and have the entire atlantic pond as a backdrop. Other wise I would'nt recommend those shots. Any way ENJOY,


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Guys!!

I did my trigger today and all I can say is "Oh My God". What an unbelievable difference. I was almost ready to return it.

I used the .025 feeler guage trick under the rear screw. I honed and polished the sear a little and took about 1 1/2 clicks out of the spring. I tested it several times with the water wieght trick and came out with a sweet, crisp 2.5625 lb trigger pull.

I checked and checked and checked again and could not get it to slam-fire.

This is the great part of these forums. You can actually get help with your questions from folks like you!

I have to wait till monday to check it out on the range again and can hardly wait.

I bought this gun for my son and I to play around with and was very displeased with it. With your help I now have a sweet action and great trigger.

Thanks Again!! Dave :sniper:


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Again!!

Shot yesterday with the boy. Groups are drasticly tighter. Now its time for some critters.

Dave


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Scott Schuchard said:


> They get stuck on the clip and you have to wiggle it and almost shove it in there. but im thinkin that since we were using holow points maybe thats why im gunna try to use a reg. tip and see if that works better.


I shot my new hummer yesterday, and YES, i have the same problem! As the bolt comes forward, it slided over the top of the shell it is supposed to feed into the chamber. Not always, but enough to piss a guy off.
Secondly, I noticed that the ridge in the bolt where it rides over the clip looks as though it is "tearing". I am thinking I need a whole new bolt. I cannot access RFC from this work computer, can you give me the jist of how they say to fix this problem?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I had the same problem, it just took a bit of time to break the whole thing in.


----------

